

Show HN: Delim.co – Online Comma Separator - atdiehm
http://delim.co

======
christiangenco
This happens to be _the_ use case for multiple cursors in editors like Sublime
and Atom (slide #2 on
[http://www.sublimetext.com/](http://www.sublimetext.com/)) - it's what's
currently preventing me from making the switch to vim.

~~~
schmidtc
Block interest in VIM gets you most of that functionality

------
nightswim
I think the logo should have the comma as the dot after delim instead of above
the i.

------
jflowers45
I like this ... easy to use, provides a quick solution for a quick problem

